# African savannah viv project for my Royal



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all, though I'd share with you my little project to put a Royal Python in to a viv! Yeah! Shocker! I know, a Royal in a viv, what will they think of next.

I decided on a savannah theme as I'd seen some nice stylised African savannah painting and thought 'I could do that. Still in the early stages yet. Just put the first lick of paint in. The viv has been sealed around the base with aquarium sealant and the plan is for a BSS substrate - we shall see if that works! Once painting is complete I'll seal the whole thing with a couple of coats of watered down PVA.

The canvas...









The inspiration...









The first coat...


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

The second coat...


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

looks great:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

great idea, might have to pinch this idea soon: victory:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

dinostore said:


> looks great:2thumb:


Cheers!


ch4dg said:


> great idea, might have to pinch this idea soon: victory:


What's that, putting a Royal in a viv? I know! And here was me thinking that they only came in plastic boxes  (go for it)


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't know where I'm going with this...


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> great idea, might have to pinch this idea soon: victory:


what about ur otha builds :gasp:



super build, cant wait to see it done..what r u gunna do for substrate??


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Scales123 said:


> super build, cant wait to see it done..what r u gunna do for substrate??


I'm going bioactive. The viv is going to be sealed once the painting is finished - I've just got to add some Acacia for perspective. The there are a couple of 'trees' going in the foreground for decoration and as hides/climbing areas - yeah, I know, Royals don't climb, yadda, yadda, yadda 

The base layer will be drainage with a separating layer and then a mix of orchid batch and top soil, dressed with fine bark to keep the moisture in. I've got another planted viv that I'll be stealing a starter batch of bugs and bacteria from. Here it is...


Planted 30x30x45 Exo Terra by wolflore, on Flickr

There's going to be some plants in the fore too, grasses and the like for cover. There should also be some ficus coming soon and I'm going to try some spider plants in there too.


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> yeah, I know, Royals don't climb, yadda, yadda, yadda


Some folk say that humans dont climb, but some do...

good idea wif the bioactiv-ness, cant wait to see more, keep the pics flowing,
Alex,


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This is really interesting! How are you going to seal it?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Several coats of watered down PVA, followed by a good coat undiluted. Joints are sealed with aquarium sealant.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolflore said:


> Several coats of watered down PVA, followed by a good coat undiluted. Joints are sealed with aquarium sealant.


Interesting. I'm keen to see the next installment!:2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll keep you updated


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

A bit of acacia never hurt anyone...


With acacia by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> This is really interesting! How are you going to seal it?


After a little deliberation I'm now considering using some pond liner in the base of the viv. I can't be 100% that the PVA will adhere to the silicone sealant. I don't want to run the risk of the viv 'blooming' at the joints.


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Are you sure a lined, planted viv is a good idea for a Royal? Remember they're dry, dusty burrowing snakes and only really need any humidity to aid in shedding sometimes (I never even spray mine and she's been perfect for years)

Just seems a bit overkill on humidity for a Royal. Stick a brb in there and it would be perfect!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Willz0r2010 said:


> *Are you sure a lined, planted viv is a good idea for a Royal?* Remember they're dry, dusty burrowing snakes and only really need any humidity to aid in shedding sometimes (I never even spray mine and she's been perfect for years)
> 
> Just seems a bit overkill on humidity for a Royal. Stick a brb in there and it would be perfect!


Yes


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Just so you don't think I'm answering your comment in an off hand way...



Weather in Guinea Bissau said:


> Mean relative humidity for an average year is recorded as 56.8% and on a monthly basis it ranges from 34% in January to 81% in August.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

My particular royal likes it a little on the humid side - 60% to 70% - she feeds better. She always has access to a moist hide if she wants it 24/7/365.

The humidity in this build won't be like that of a dart viv. Air will be heated with a ceramic which naturally dries the air. Total plant count will be lower than some planted vivs - this will also reduce the overall humidity.

I wouldn't want you to think I was rushing in to this. I do my homework


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't use pond liner, any water that gets trapped down there will ruin it, and trust me it will find a way down there! 
Your much better off using silicone in the joints. Get a better seal by taking apart the viv and also sealing the open chipboard edge

Good painting btw, I look forward to seeing it planted aswell!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for that! Great advice.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

First coat of PVA...


First coat of watered down PVA by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

The PVA still looks white in that last pic because the pic was taken whilst it was wet. Sorry for the not so speedy updates with this build. I'm getting married in 6 weeks (and counting!!) and we're currently crafting bits for the wedding as well. I haven't forgotten about it though.

More soon. Second coat of PVA on tomorrow. Then I can start adding the furniture and substrate.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

And then there was drainage!


Hydroleca layer in by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking sprucy! 
Great idea btw I was pretty dead set on a royal til a irian jungle caught my eye recently and now I just can't decided. Space will only afford me one or t'other so now I'm torn!? Would a similar set up in the base work for the python do you think? Which ever I choose will definately be viv housed so I'm looking for ideas. Like your painting too btw, be great to see this progressing. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

LovLight said:


> Looking sprucy!
> Great idea btw I was pretty dead set on a royal til a irian jungle caught my eye recently and now I just can't decided. Space will only afford me one or t'other so now I'm torn!? Would a similar set up in the base work for the python do you think? Which ever I choose will definately be viv housed so I'm looking for ideas. Like your painting too btw, be great to see this progressing.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! I can't see why this set up wouldn't work for an IJ. Both are pythons by the way


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

More furniture...


Heating and a bit'o decoration by wolflore, on Flickr


And a bit more furniture by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Wolflore said:


> Thanks! I can't see why this set up wouldn't work for an IJ. Both are pythons by the way


Lol yeh I realise what I wrote now-my brain is a bit fluffy sometimes lol 
How have you secured that big log btw? 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I put some wood in, because Royals don't climb...


Because Royals don't climb! by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

LovLight said:


> Lol yeh I realise what I wrote now-my brain is a bit fluffy sometimes lol
> How have you secured that big log btw?
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


With little brackets at the top and hot glue at the bottom.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Wolflore said:


> With little brackets at the top and hot glue at the bottom.


Ta, lovely looking snake btw! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

LovLight said:


> Ta, lovely looking snake btw!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Why, thank you. My first snake. My only Royal. Esmé. I think she'll enjoy moving in permanently tomorrow.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

The lovely (my missus chose the colour) guard is from reptiles-ink

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../508088-opening-guards-all-sizes-various.html


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Wolflore said:


> Why, thank you. My first snake. My only Royal. Esmé. I think she'll enjoy moving in permanently tomorrow.


She's a lucky girl to have such a nice house. I love her name to, I nearly called one of my leos Esme recently but then I found Nephele which means cloud and she's the colour of a rain cloud, still like the name a lot though. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

This is fantastic! Im actually planning on doing a savannah setup for my male royal, so im glad someone else has done it so i can pinch some ideas! lol


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving in day...

Moving in day 1 by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving in day 2 by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving in day 3 by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

She just about touches either end with nose and tail so she about 3ft now. A great way to measure 

She's had a rest in her moist hide (on the left) and is currently out and about exploring (testing for weaknesses).

Planting is the next stage!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks great, think Esme is gonna love her new home and all that stretching space. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking good!: victory:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

So I noticed that temps were staying a bit warm in the cool end so I decided a little venting was in order.


Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr


Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr

As the substrate is now looking quite bio active I decided to put in a couple of plants! Er, might've gone a bit overboard!


Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

She seems to be enjoying exploring it!


Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr


Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

*And let there be light!*

So here it is, the light unit is in!

Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr

I've got to admit that the light unit gives off quite the purple glow! But I like it.

Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr

Now to see if the plants die!


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Amazing, and so refreshing to see a thread on royals that doesn't lead us to believe in the wild they're looking for a plastic rub because it's all they're happy in.

What kind of branch is that, and if you bought it, do you remember what it cost? I've only found wide branches, would like something thinner like that


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

It's a branch from the garden


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Wolflore said:


> It's a branch from the garden


Ah! What type? I'm still not sure what's safe and what isn't


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

No idea what type. I think birch.


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Am i the only one that keeps looking at the painted back and hearing the theme song for The Lion King?:lol2:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, it is a viv for a Royal


----------



## sarahlou67 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nikkeh said:


> Am i the only one that keeps looking at the painted back and hearing the theme song for The Lion King?:lol2:


nope... i did the same thing! :lol2: i was going to post quoting lyrics from circle of life or something until i read your comment... great minds ey :2thumb:

PS needless to say i LOVE the background!!!!


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Nikkeh said:


> Am i the only one that keeps looking at the painted back and hearing the theme song for The Lion King?:lol2:


I was thinking the same thing, I need to get some kingspan, watch this space 

Great viv build btw


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd update with a couple of pictures


Out basking under her ceramic and fake tree by wolflore, on Flickr


Esmé out for a wander by wolflore, on Flickr

I think that she was heading off to the ceramic in the second pic for a bask. She tends to reside in the cool end hide most of the time and then comes out for a bask, often half way up her tree, when it gets dark. These last couple of days she's been curled up under the roots of the tree in the morning. I'm guessing she's decided she likes it there or the air temp is a little cooler due to the dropping night time temps.


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Wolflore said:


> Just thought I'd update with a couple of pictures
> 
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/8046881453_4919526195_c.jpg]image[/url]
> Out basking under her ceramic and fake tree by wolflore, on Flickr
> ...


Where'd you get that fake tree?!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

From my very real garden


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Wolflore said:


> From my very real garden


Oh, so it's not a fake tree then?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

No, it's a stump from a bush. Not really a tree, hence why I called it a fake tree.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, she still seems to enjoy it and even eats occasionally! She did manage to escape today mind! Time to put the lock back on!


----------

